# story of scar



## toliver5050 (Aug 21, 2014)

While at walmart the other day with my brothers girlfriend we noticed that someone had takin a veiltail in a flower vase with another very large crowntail and the smaller of the two had fins torn all over. While she waited with the fish I went and found an employee who reluctantly came to fix the situation but laughed and made fun of us the whole time. Afterward my brothers girkfriend went and talked to a manager who told us if he died they got reimbursed so they didnt care. Unable to get him at the time we left very upset.

Two days later we were at the same walmart and went back to the pet department and noticed the same fish still there and in horrible water conditions.Not wanting to just let him suffer we took him home. He is now in a temp tank while I get his more permanent home set up. He will be in a filtered, heated, ten gallon tank that has been divided Iin half with craft mesh, binding bars and GE 1 window and door silicone. Right now hes fasting, I feed twice daily, except for sundays, and do give blood worm treats on occasion. His name is now scar, which he probly will be for a while considering the amount of fin damage he has im not sure they will ever fully grow back the way they were but we will see. Pictures to fallow soon.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Good for you! And wow, just another reason to never shop at Wal-Mart. I'm not surprised about the low-level employee, but the _manager _said that?

His fins will grow back. It will take a long, long time, but they will grow back as long as his water quality is kept very high and he is fed a good diet. <3


----------



## toliver5050 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, the lower level employee didnt have much to say about him just told us we would have to talk to customer service for any further help and we found the manager on the way there. He is doing very well, active out swimming around now just need to get him to a better, bigger tank.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

:thumbsup: good job saving the little guy's life, he is lucky you were there to help him & take him home. Hope he has a positive recovery.


----------

